# UK & Commonwealth Callsigns



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Whilst digging around in the loft, I found a copy of the HMSO publication "Signal Letters of UK and Commonwealth Ships", published in 1965. Pics of the cover, the contents list and callsign allocation ranges are attached to this message. If anybody wants anything looked up, just ask.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Looking in SN gallery at Melbourne pilot boat Wyuna which could grace any Monte Carlo berth as a millionaire's toy.
> I've always given the callsign quoted from memory as VKVS.
> Save an old RO from future nightmares that I'm not mistaken or even dreams to see again this lovely craft rising and falling in a gentle swell while we waited for the pilot to board


Well, the memory banks are coming up with the correct info, so no nightmares for you, at least on this subject !

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Cheers = mine's a pint !

(There may also be other things that may be causing your potential nightmares)


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Andy, possibly you can help me outwith some callsigns which were noted in a diary but has since gone missing.

Royal Ulsterman of 1936 possibly GYWW
Ulster Star of 1959
CP Ambassador ex Beaveroak of 1965
Badagry Palm of 1956
Exning of 1965 possibly GNKE.

The 1965 ones may have not yer been included in your publication.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Call Signs*



jimg0nxx said:


> Hi Andy, possibly you can help me outwith some callsigns which were noted in a diary but has since gone missing.
> 
> Royal Ulsterman of 1936 possibly GYWW
> Ulster Star of 1959
> ...


Jim, Just done a quick check in my collection of books. Royal Ulsterman confirmed as GYWW, Ulster Star GXSM, CP Ambassador ex Beaveroak GRNE, Badagry Palm MXBQ. No luck with the Exning. Cheers, Roger


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Roger, 
Many thanks for that.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## mark-allinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Andy,
Is the callsign for the "Caltex Manchester" in your publication? I can remember most c/s for ships I was on but not that one. Also the Royal Mail ship "Essequibo". Regards,
Mark Allinson (Ex Marconi R/O)


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

mark-allinson said:


> Andy,
> Is the callsign for the "Caltex Manchester" in your publication? I can remember most c/s for ships I was on but not that one. Also the Royal Mail ship "Essequibo". Regards,
> Mark Allinson (Ex Marconi R/O)


Hi Mark, 
Jumping in ahead of Andy! According to list of ship and coast stations for 1955 Esso Manchester was GWCD and in LLoyds register for 1962 Essequibo was GKPK. Regards, Roger


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi all ...

I've been offline all weekend, so just catching up, thanks Roger for filling in !!.

Jim, the EXNING is GKNE

Mark, the ESSO MANCHESTER isn't listed, so may have gone by then

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Many thanks Andy

Jim


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Caltex Manchester*

According to 1955 call sign was MQYR Cheers, Roger


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Roger Bentley said:


> According to 1955 call sign was MQYR Cheers, Roger


Thanks Roger, having a senior moment here, not sure where the Esso bit came from !

Having said that, Caltex M dosn't appear in my book either !


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Eyesight!*



andysk said:


> Thanks Roger, having a senior moment here, not sure where the Esso bit came from !
> 
> Having said that, Caltex M dosn't appear in my book either !


I misread the original and for some reason got into the Esso Manchester vice Caltex! We got there in the end! Best wishes for Christmas and 2009, Cheers Roger


----------



## mark-allinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Roger,
Many thanks for that. It was actually the "Caltex Manchester" I was asking for, not the Esso Manchester. I'll forgive you for the slip up.

Mark.


----------



## mark-allinson (Feb 24, 2006)

PS. Just read the bit about not being in your book. Caltex Manchester went to the Aussie MN and would be re-named and flagged. Thanks again for your effort anyway.
Mark Allinson


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Caltex Manchester Call Sign MQYR*

Mark, Caltex Manchester MQYR was still in LLoyds Register for 1962-63. When was she sold to the Aussies? Regards, Roger


----------



## Reef.Runner (May 20, 2008)

Is the Anglian Diligence listed plse. Could be GZPB

Thanks


----------



## Reef.Runner (May 20, 2008)

Roger B. This is extracted from http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/howardsmith.htm



> Caltex Manchester (Built) 1953 tanker, 1964 transferred to Australian registry, managed by Howard Smith Ltd, 1968 sold to Texaco Ltd, London.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Reef.Runner said:


> Is the Anglian Diligence listed plse. Could be GZPB
> 
> Thanks


I haven't got the book with me at the moment, I'll take a look later this evening and let you know.

Sorry Reef.Runner, no Anglian Diligence or GZPB listed


----------



## Reef.Runner (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for your efforts Andysk.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Anglian Diligence*



Reef.Runner said:


> Roger B. This is extracted from http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/howardsmith.htm


Reef Runner, Thanks for this info in your 9 Jan post. Can you give an approximate period for the Anglian Diligence? I have checked lists for 1950, 62, 74 and 78 but no sign of her. I have access via a chap in Leeds to other lists for different years and he imight be able to help. Cheers, Roger


----------



## Reef.Runner (May 20, 2008)

Thank you. She was the renamed (1957) British Diligence (laid down 1937) and my contact with her was in 1958, the year she was scrapped.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*British Diligence hcall sign*

British Diligence confirmed with call sign GZPB Cheers, Roger


----------



## Reef.Runner (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for your efforts on my behalf Roger. Cheers, R.R.


----------



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

651400... your comments regarding Wyuna ARE valid! She wasa lovely sight when approaching Port Philip Heads, especially in a force 10! I used to see her many times, as I lived in Melbourne and worked for P&O in the 1950 & 60s. Glad to know that she has been saved.

Dulcibella


----------

